# My modest MAC collection :D



## weneedaroom (Sep 2, 2006)

Blush






MSFs:





Lip Liners:




Top-Bottom: Subculture, Brick, Redd, Smoothberry, Rosebound 

Lipsticks:





Lipglass:










Shadesticks:




L-R: Beige-ing, Shimmersand, Pink Couture, Crimsonaire, Royal Hue, Silverbleu, Sea Me, Lucky Jade, Shimmermint
Top-bottom:Aqualine, Peacocky, Iris Accents

Updated liners:





Pigments/Glitters/Glosses:




Top L-R: Blue Brown, Softwash Grey, Off The Radar, Pastorale
Middle L-R: Tan, Pink Bronze, Turquoise Glitter, Astonish Gloss, Vanilla
Bottom L-R: Shimmertime, Light Blue glitter, Golder's Green, Rose

Fluidlines:





Paintpots:





Glimmershimmers:





Eyeshadows:


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

That's a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Love u'r msf and e/s's


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 2, 2006)

great colection! What blushes are those? in your palette?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 2, 2006)

You have a great collection! I wish mine was like that.


----------



## weneedaroom (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_great colection! What blushes are those? in your palette?_

 
Margin, Dollymix, Posey


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 2, 2006)

lovely! what is the l/g on the far right end?


----------



## theend (Sep 7, 2006)

What are the colours on the third eyehadow palette on the left the first row going down?


----------



## Katura (Sep 7, 2006)

oh my gosh! I want your orangey pallete!!!!! I love it!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 7, 2006)

thats an AWESOME collection. i love it! i'm catching up to you!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 9, 2006)

great collection


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow that is an awesome collection, I love it!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 14, 2007)

Updated w/ tons more stuff!


----------



## n_c (Aug 14, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

love your shadows!


----------



## tiffybear01 (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!!! that is a great collection!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice collection i like ur Pressed Pigment eye shadwo


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice collection. Love your MSF!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## jakluk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 27, 2007)

another update!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice collection!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Terrific collection!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pigments look so pretty.


----------



## jayme (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## jayme (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## ChanelAddicted (Sep 24, 2007)

Great collection! And thank you for marking everything!


----------



## Jot (Sep 24, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## katina (Sep 24, 2007)

modest? that's not modest. lol I have a modest/nonexistent MAC collection. I have 4 samples lol


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 5, 2007)

Love it! Thanks for labeling the lipsticks and showing them upclose.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------



## weneedaroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 19, 2007)

I love your collection!  And thank you so much for labeling things!  Now I can feel less lost when I cam trying to find the *perfect* color!


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice collection there


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 27, 2007)

great haul, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Modest?  Whatever.  Nice collection!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 27, 2008)

my personal goal is to have a MAC collection as awesome as yours.


----------

